# Bloodline/Breed Type *Please Help*



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello, First id like to start by saying I am new here and excited to be apart of a loving pit bull community, Also I am eager to learn a lot.!!

Now,to my issue.

I recently got my pit puppy about 1 month ago. When I got her she was 6 weeks exact,so now shes about 3 months. She is beautiful, I would just really like to know exactly what shes mixed with. Her dad was razor edge no doubt, but her mom was supposedly blue. But when I saw her mom I noticed she definitely had lab in her to, She had a blue coat but her body was long like a lab. So I would just really like to know what exactly my puppy could have in her so I can know what to expect. She listens very well, loyal, very energetic, learns quickly seems to be dog friendly so far also. Here's a few pics of her now. Thanks.

Here is Kira!



















Once again, Thanks.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She is such a cutie pie!! But to be honest, there is no way of knowing what your puppy is. Did the breeder show you papers on dad to prove he had razor edge bloodlines? If so, dad would be an American Bully, not an American Pit bull Terrier. But he just told you this, he probably had no papers on him and he was probably a mix just like momma. A dog that has no known heritage is called a mutt- a dog of mixed OR unknown heritage. If the dog was papered, there should have been proof as people should not be ashamed to whoe you what they own. Many backyard breeders use the term "blue nose" or "razor edge" to make it sound more real and to upscale their pups and make them look like something they are not so that they can get more money. Blue nose is just the color of the nose, its not a bloodline or "typeof pit bull" like these back yard breeders like to advertise them as. I hope you stick around, there is so much knowledge here! Read through all the "stickies" and then ask any questions you have! we are here to help! 

All that being said, being a dog of unknown heritage does not make her any less of a dog! Just love her for the pup she is. She is for sure 100% dog! You will never know what breeds she is composed of (DNA tests are not accurate). Many of us here have mutts and purebreds! Mutts can still do any sport or competition that a purebred can do. They just can't show and shouldn't be bred.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep just a dog..looks a lot like my Sully when he was a pup. Check out my albums in my profile to see his pics. Best of luck!


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you very much Coach & Stangchick. Unfortunately I did not ask too see papers,something I should have done. I was just in such an excitement to get her lol, I havent had my own dog since I was 14 Im 22 now so yea I was definitly over eager. Either way tho I love her to death and she knows it so with or without papers need not matter to me, Just gives me something to look into next time. I do plan to get more lol. Also I have been lookin through all the forums on here learning all I can, they are VERY useful.

StangChick, Sully is Gorgeous.!! Looks so much like my Kira. Did he happen to have any white on his face as a pup?? Kira as a pup had a white stripe on her snout to her nose and a white line in the middle of her forehead but as she grows the white is starting to fade. The white stripe on here forehead is pretty much gone.!!


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nick_C. said:


> Thank you very much Coach & Stangchick. Unfortunately I did not ask too see papers,something I should have done. I was just in such an excitement to get her lol, I havent had my own dog since I was 14 Im 22 now so yea I was definitly over eager. Either way tho I love her to death and she knows it so with or without papers need not matter to me, Just gives me something to look into next time. I do plan to get more lol. Also I have been lookin through all the forums on here learning all I can, they are VERY useful.
> 
> StangChick, Sully is Gorgeous.!! Looks so much like my Kira. Did he happen to have any white on his face as a pup?? Kira as a pup had a white stripe on her snout to her nose and a white line in the middle of her forehead but as she grows the white is starting to fade. The white stripe on here forehead is pretty much gone.!!


Like both above have said, RazorsEdge is an american bully bloodline. Nothing wrong with that. Thats exactly what I have. Without papers though you will never know. As far as Im concerned though, unless you want to breed or show, the papers do not mean a thing. If you love your dog thats all that matters. She is a cutie! And as far as the stripe, the same happened to my boy. Check out a couple pics.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Hes beautiful, love the ears. I wanted to get hers done but not sure whats the latest you can get it done?? And I would like to breed, but not her, she is just a family pet.Once I obtain more knowledge and a purebred id definitely love to breed. Thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute pup. Welcome to the pack! I'm troubled by your statement about wanting to breed though. Between the hobby breeders (those who breed for conformation and weight pull) and Backyard Breeders (BYBs), there more than enough dogs being produced every day. If you really want to breed and do it correctly i.e., bettering the breed, my best advice is for you to go to some shows of your choice, whether you like conformation, agility, weight pull, dock diving, etc., make friends with a breeder and learn all you can about how it's done correctly. There's so much more to it than just putting a boy and girl together just because they look good or have a good temperament. Being a reputable breeder also entails doing things that not everyone can handle, like culling a pup or dog from the breeding program if there is something seriously faulty with it, health or temperament wise that will be passed down genetically.

But, just continue reading and I'm sure you'll be alright for the time being.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Cute pup. Welcome to the pack! I'm troubled by your statement about wanting to breed though. Between the hobby breeders (those who breed for conformation and weight pull) and Backyard Breeders (BYBs), there more than enough dogs being produced every day. If you really want to breed and do it correctly i.e., bettering the breed, my best advice is for you to go to some shows of your choice, whether you like conformation, agility, weight pull, dock diving, etc., make friends with a breeder and learn all you can about how it's done correctly. There's so much more to it than just putting a boy and girl together just because they look good or have a good temperament. Being a reputable breeder also entails doing things that not everyone can handle, like culling a pup or dog from the breeding program if there is something seriously faulty with it, health or temperament wise that will be passed down genetically.
> 
> But, just continue reading and I'm sure you'll be alright for the time being.


Thank you! Im happy to be here, as far as breeding YES I ABSOLUTELY agree I do not want to breed the wrong way, I would love to learn everything and anything before I start even if this means I dont start til years from now. Im not new to pitbulls but im definitely no pro lol.. Once again tho thank you. Im finding this site to be awesomely helpful so far!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It's not about wanting to breed....it's about actually learning about theses dogs on a deeper level, their history, genetics, etc. doing things that make a dog worthy to breed. Good breeders do not just breed because they have nice looking dogs that are conformationally correct. They breed for themselves, making no profit, to better the breed. Go to some shows. There are ABKC shows for the American Bully. There are AKC American Staffordshires, and ADBA shows for the American Pit Bull Terrier. There are also UKC shows but there is a mix of bullies, AmStaffs and APBTs there... Find a mentor from the shows who has years and years of knowledge... Study genetics....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If you didnt see the papers then you have no way of knowing the dad was razors edge line to begin with even. So saying he was razors edge no doubt is pretty nieve. You can not tell a bloodline off a look alone. Like everyone said you most likely just have a mix bred dog, cute pup non the less.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> If you didnt see the papers then you have no way of knowing the dad was razors edge line to begin with even. So saying he was razors edge no doubt is pretty nieve. You can not tell a bloodline off a look alone. Like everyone said you most likely just have a mix bred dog, cute pup non the less.


Thanks for sharing what I already knew.!!!!.. and im pretty sure I already acknowledged this to everyone who has responded... so that fact that you feel you have to come one here and bash everybody who doesnt have as much knowledge as yourself is pretty NAIVE buddy... learn to spell to please.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> It's not about wanting to breed....it's about actually learning about theses dogs on a deeper level, their history, genetics, etc. doing things that make a dog worthy to breed. Good breeders do not just breed because they have nice looking dogs that are conformationally correct. They breed for themselves, making no profit, to better the breed. Go to some shows. There are ABKC shows for the American Bully. There are AKC American Staffordshires, and ADBA shows for the American Pit Bull Terrier. There are also UKC shows but there is a mix of bullies, AmStaffs and APBTs there... Find a mentor from the shows who has years and years of knowledge... Study genetics....


I totally understand, I dont want to do this for money I truly am interested in learning and becoming respectable in the scene. As for events totally!! I would really love to start participating this Kira, shes only 3 months and Ive been learning alot via this site so far she understand "sit" and Stay" thanks to this place teaching me the proper techniques. Its awesome and makes me anxious to learn more.!!! So no way do I want to "just breed" or breed for money. Its for the love. JS


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I didnt bash you at all , infact you are the one now throwing punches. Sorry my phone messed up and I didn't spell check it before hand but you obviously got the point. So get your big girl panties on and grow some thicker skin, YOU posted on here asking a very stupid question that has been asked over and over on here and if you took the time to read the sticky threads that are posted for you newbies you would have gotten your answer without having to post this repetitive post. If you can't take people's answers to your questions then don't ask ... jus saying. Please take a few moments to go over forum rules, maybe read the posts marked sticky , and if anything else you feel you need to ask that is an obvious question there is a search button at the top of the page you may find useful, this way you don't have to get snarky when someone answers your questions and you don't like the answers.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> I didnt bash you at all , infact you are the one now throwing punches. Sorry my phone messed up and I didn't spell check it before hand but you obviously got the point. So get your big girl panties on and grow some thicker skin, YOU posted on here asking a very stupid question that has been asked over and over on here and if you took the time to read the sticky threads that are posted for you newbies you would have gotten your answer without having to post this repetitive post. If you can't take people's answers to your questions then don't ask ... jus saying. Please take a few moments to go over forum rules, maybe read the posts marked sticky , and if anything else you feel you need to ask that is an obvious question there is a search button at the top of the page you may find useful, this way you don't have to get snarky when someone answers your questions and you don't like the answers.


Thank you, your 2 cents is very much appreciated here.. move along have a nice day.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

dang ab,if n he don't lik yo spellin he shore as hell wont lik mine.

wth is snarky?

nick c........welcome yar,but 1 thing,god giv ya 2 ears 2 eyes and I mouf

if ya use them like that you'll do betta.

cute mu...uh dog!


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

welder said:


> dang ab,if n he don't lik yo spellin he shore as hell wont lik mine.
> 
> wth is snarky?
> 
> ...


Lol Thank you thar ma ferend, sho iz nyce to b hurr.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

welder said:


> dang ab,if n he don't lik yo spellin he shore as hell wont lik mine.
> 
> wth is snarky?
> 
> ...


LMFAO right?? Damn spelling nazi on here now or something , we better all watch out LMAO.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol... I guess id rather be Naive before being ignorant.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you tho, your ignorance is amusing. Your a normal person just like me none of your are better or lesser so your feel of needing to gang up on me now is not needed. But we are all human so feel FREE if it makes you feel better...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hope u arent accusing me of ganging up..... I like to defuse with humor.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hope u arent accusing me of ganging up..... I like to defuse with humor.


Diffuse  that's why I use pickles lol. Nobody can argue with pickles...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hehehe.........cuz! if yo skin gits any thinner its gonna split.

when yall come her all these foke welcome ya..........

all of m..for real if ya got pics.....................they aint gangin 

but you keep it up and you best git the KY................

Ima take it ez on ya cause I aint took enuff pills yet..........

but we shall see huh.................


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ky????? You mean spit right?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Diffuse  that's why I use pickles lol. Nobody can argue with pickles...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pickles fix everything 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

What's with all the subject changes all the time now. Diffuse I understand but why does every thread have to resort to pickles and other random nonsense?

Now as far as the dispute between Angel and Nick goes. Calm down and relax... its just word on a forum... if u don't like what's being said then don't respond to it. 

U said u wanted to learn Nick? The start listenin and Angel actually is a very well educated member of the forum who specializes in American Bullies. 

But either way.... let's get back on track.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Alright look I dont know what yalls problem is. Not enough attention at home, was bullied at school so you feel you need to lash out via internet idk... I asked a simple question without reading forums sue me.. How many other ppl do it.? Its normal obviously so instead of bashing ppl who come here to learn why not insight them with yalls amazing knowledge that even YOU had to ask at one point. Theres always a start for someone and that was mine Im sorry sue me. Geez... Smh.

Watch someone still have something smart to say.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> What's with all the subject changes all the time now. Diffuse I understand but why does every thread have to resort to pickles and other random nonsense?
> 
> Now as far as the dispute between Angel and Nick goes. Calm down and relax... its just word on a forum... if u don't like what's being said then don't respond to it.
> 
> ...


I respect this all the way. And Angel I do apologize. I took it the wrong way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Whats funny ia i see the same ppl bashin other ppl on other threads. Thays why im so offended. The same IGNORANT ppl bashing for no reason. But like i said ANGEL I do apologize. For the others....... Hmph.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Diffuse  that's why I use pickles lol. Nobody can argue with pickles...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How dare you steal my pickle thunder!!!!! PICKLES ARE MINE!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What you call bashing is more than likely educating people who need to learn.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> What you call bashing is more than likely educating people who need to learn.


Like I said I apologize for mis interpreting Angels comment I totally should have not taken it that way but I did..., but as for the others they came on here commenting without givin any knowledge they just wanted to put there 2 cents in and try to make a mockery of me. But w.e like I said to each is own.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I haven' seen any bashing or ganging up in here, nothing was ever directed to you personally . It was all directed to your original question about the the bloodlines and what is in your dog. The only bashing I seen was the Ignorant comment you directed. Everyone here is more then willing to help you gain the knowledge you seek about your dog , and any other questions on here. Noone on here knows it all , but we have a great group of people that within the group can usually get you any answer you need. I will suggest kindly that you do read the forum rules, as well as any other new member and make sure you become aware of any violations before you make them, insulting members is one of those rules.... 
With that being said I accept your appology and im sorry you maybe took it the wrong way . We love to see pictures and hear storys of eachothers dogs on here so keep posting them. Will be fun to watch your new pup as she grows and matures. Im sure along the way you will come up with more questions you need advice on so just ask.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

angelbaby said:


> I haven' seen any bashing or ganging up in here, nothing was ever directed to you personally . It was all directed to your original question about the the bloodlines and what is in your dog. The only bashing I seen was the Ignorant comment you directed. Everyone here is more then willing to help you gain the knowledge you seek about your dog , and any other questions on here. Noone on here knows it all , but we have a great group of people that within the group can usually get you any answer you need. I will suggest kindly that you do read the forum rules, as well as any other new member and make sure you become aware of any violations before you make them, insulting members is one of those rules....
> With that being said I accept your appology and im sorry you maybe took it the wrong way . We love to see pictures and hear storys of eachothers dogs on here so keep posting them. Will be fun to watch your new pup as she grows and matures. Im sure along the way you will come up with more questions you need advice on so just ask.


Thank you. But I do say we are goin to have to agree to disagree cuz there was definitely bashing goin on. Whether it be direct or sugar coated it definitely was goin on. But like I said I do apologize.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Yo nick...its a sore subject...beat to death. gotta have open 
mind..thick skin...and do some reading...a lot of the questions are already answered..just gotta look.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Yo nick...its a sore subject...beat to death. gotta have open
> mind..thick skin...and do some reading...a lot of the questions are already answered..just gotta look.


Sure thing. Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay I have to come back and comment after 3 pages of arguing. Nick, I see you're using the petguide app and I know that it doesn't show some of the important stuff that you would see if you were using an actual pc to log in to the forum. Angel, Odin and myself are all moderators of the forum, as well as some others who've yet to post on this thread. Arguing with a mod can get you in more trouble than a simple insult toward a member. 

We don't sugar-coat anything around here, and some people just have to be handled gentler than others and we learn that as we go with new members. You may see it as bashing, and that's basically your opinion and you're more than entitled to that. However, we are very blunt in our deliverance around here when it comes to educating, and sometimes, it's perceived just as the way you have taken it. No harm, no foul.... but as Angel recommended, please take the time to read the forum rules, as well as the sticky threads in each section that will be helpful to you. 

I do apologize if you feel offended by something someone has said, either directly or indirectly, to you, and hope we can get passed this and move on to more educating. Now, carry on everyone.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Okay I have to come back and comment after 3 pages of arguing. Nick, I see you're using the petguide app and I know that it doesn't show some of the important stuff that you would see if you were using an actual pc to log in to the forum. Angel, Odin and myself are all moderators of the forum, as well as some others who've yet to post on this thread. Arguing with a mod can get you in more trouble than a simple insult toward a member.
> 
> We don't sugar-coat anything around here, and some people just have to be handled gentler than others and we learn that as we go with new members. You may see it as bashing, and that's basically your opinion and you're more than entitled to that. However, we are very blunt in our deliverance around here when it comes to educating, and sometimes, it's perceived just as the way you have taken it. No harm, no foul.... but as Angel recommended, please take the time to read the forum rules, as well as the sticky threads in each section that will be helpful to you.
> 
> I do apologize if you feel offended by something someone has said, either directly or indirectly, to you, and hope we can get passed this and move on to more educating. Now, carry on everyone.


No need to apologize, but I respect it and Like I said I too apologize. I dont even remember what we were talkin bout... where am I.. Ohh snapp wait ahhhhhhhh..................................................... JUMANJI.!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Lady pit said it, we'll figure out how to handle you and you'll learn how to handle us. As long as your learning its all good. We don't judge and we don't bash, we just want what's best for your dog. Doesn't matter what's in it :thumbsup:


----------

